# 26 minute Ogeechee River Gator!



## crowe1187 (Sep 14, 2009)

Hunted Saturday on the Ogeechee for my first gator. Myself, Joey Tinsley, and Ben Bozeman(who traps for the state) put in the Ogeechee at 8 pm. By 8:26 we had this gator dead and in the boat. His eye and foot measurement said he should have been 8 1/2 feet, but was missing a big chunk of tail and measured out at 7' 3".


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Sep 14, 2009)

Good gator!  I killed one too with a big chunk of tail missing.  Mine was even missing a foot

Congrats on the quick hunt.  It was a rush wasn't it?


----------



## Danny Leigh (Sep 14, 2009)

Congrats on the stubby gator Crowe!

What did ya'll use to take it? (especially that quick)


----------



## crowe1187 (Sep 15, 2009)

He sure is stubby Danny! I told my buddies I was gonna kill the first decent gator we got a shot at and we did. Im 21 and have plenty of years to try for a giant. When we started fighting him we figured he was close to 9 feet judging by his head. Once we had him killed we noticed the nubby tail. It was only the second gator we spotted. When we got up to him I had the bow ready, but he dropped under. Luckily I knew exactly where he was so we pulled out the big rod and on the first try got the snag hook in him. Fought him for about 10 He was pretty worn out now so we were able to get a snare around his neck for good measure. Two well placed shots, some tape around the mouth, and we were headed back to the boat ramp. We put the boat in at 8pm and had him in the boat at 8:26!


----------



## Danny Leigh (Sep 15, 2009)

Dang, only 10 minutes on the rod and reel! The one I got 2 years ago sat on the bottom for an hour! I could pull him off the bottom, but then he would just sink right back down. It wasn't until we got a bigger snag hook with a rope in him did we budge him. He came up pretty quickly and I wished we had done that alot sooner.

Congrats again on the first one!


----------



## jgates12 (Sep 15, 2009)

Good gator man. ive got a tag for zone 5 and havnt filled it yet. I would love to have it filled it already. Supposed to be going to Wilcox next weekend. I will be visiting little bro little soon so we'll give you a call.


----------



## georgiashooter (Sep 15, 2009)

Cangrats Crowe, I hope you are on your way to Darryl's for a life-size mount!  Only $325.00 a foot!


----------



## farm7729 (Sep 16, 2009)

where abouts on the ogeechee?


----------



## frog1 (Sep 16, 2009)

Congrats Crow, Gator hunting is a rush.We also took one friday night with a stubby tail.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Great job , Great first gator*

That's my kind of hunt from guiding stand point.
 I have done some 30 minute hunt's before. man 26 minutes,
     someone did some scouting.

       Any great job, now get another tag and get that 
 monster


----------



## hookedonbass (Sep 16, 2009)

Good deal Evan. Congrats!!

Nice shameless plug for the store too!!!


----------

